# Support for Online Marketers



## Rhianna Holmes

Hi everyone,
I've made this thread to give support to anyone trying to work online, I've come across many people struggling with the same issues, so if I can help answer any questions or give you any advice, I'd love to help!


----------



## Rhianna Holmes

Just a bit of advice, if you are looking into opportunities, try and stay clear of MLM based roles, they can be frustrating and the commissions are usually low and not worth your hard work!


----------



## Rhianna Holmes

*Advice story*

Thought I'd share.... A lovely lady came to me a few months ago looking at finding that 'perfect' work from home opportunity.
A job that would give her a solid income and make her financially free in no time at all. She had been searching for years and had failure after failure. I asked her what she had tried and what her methods were and it became very clear why she never got her feet of the ground...

So many people are looking to "get rich" overnight and it is simply just not going to happen. They don't invest any money or any time into the opportunity and just think that the cash will start flooding in...! Unfortunately for them, when this doesn't happen, they assume it was a scam and move onto a new option. Consistently moving from one opportunity to the next in this fashion will never see you results, you will just continue stay in the same place.. 

Any internet based opportunity that has any value to it, is going to take time. This lady did not realise you cannot put nothing into something and get a return. I really want to stress to everyone out there that wants to put their all into a work from home role, is that you must do exactly that! If you put your heart and soul into the learning, training and the correct strategies (which may mean a little investment) you will defiantly see your results start to show!

There are 2 secret ingredients to online success in this world and they are 'knowledge' and 'support'! If you don't have a basic understanding of how to create a website, advertise it correctly or to successfully bring your targeted traffic to it, it will be a lot harder to get the results you are searching for, doesn't mean you won't, it will just be harder and take longer. 
That is why many people give up! But this is where the second ingredient 'support' comes into play.
You can achieve great success with a small amount of knowledge and a huge amount of support. The help from someone who has "been there, done that" is so valuable! Communities of like-minded people doing the same thing is such a good way to stay on top with advice and techniques to help you continue in the right direction.

Overall you just have to keep at it, don't give up if you see nothing happening straight away, don't be surprised if you have to invest a little money, after all, if you put in the time and money at the start, these are the two things that will come back 10 fold down the track, and that is exactly where you will start to see the financial freedom and success you have been dreaming of..
Hope this helps!!
P.S This lady has since found an opportunity she liked and stuck with it and has her own successful online business, I like these inspiring stories!


----------



## Rhianna Holmes

I've noticed people are reading but not letting me know if you need anything answered! Please do ask for help, I would love to support you if your struggling or if you don't know where to start! If your interested in working online feel free to PM me! It's my job to get you where you want to be


----------



## Nicoletika

Hi, We have an online furniture store and really need some advice on getting traffic to our website, we have excellent stock and a perfect online store but know one knows we are there, please help.


----------



## alllena679

*Hey*

I need some advice that Where can I find Funding Services?
Actually I don't have enough money to start my new business and my family don't support me .Guys please tell what are the ways of Funding Services?So I can start my Business.


----------



## My private room

Younique By Charlene said:


> What type of social media sites are you using to get traffic?


Yes i want to know it too.


----------



## YouniqueWithBabs

What do you suggest for the best way to increase traffic to your website and social sites? Do you find any particular site to be best?


----------



## ALSI.Alex

I am good at online marketing.. especially on websites, SEO, building quality links.. and more..


----------

